# Embassy Hotel - Brisbane



## lukiferj (3/4/13)

Just read this review of the newly reopened Embassy Hotel in Brisbane. Sounds promising.

http://250beers.com/2013/04/03/bar-stuff-episode-5-embassy-craft-beer-bar/


----------



## Smokomark (3/4/13)

Brisbane pub crawl here we come.


----------



## Florian (3/4/13)

Used to work right next door to the old 'sticky' place for years, wish they would've transformed it earlier. Always hated the place when we went over there for after work drinks.

Still, might be a good little stop over place on the way home from BABBs.


----------



## GuyQLD (4/4/13)

I'm heading there tomorrow night.

Edit* mate of mine dropped in there today and the hand pump will have an IPA on it tomorrow apparently.


----------



## lukiferj (4/4/13)

Appears more than likely I will be there tomorrow night too. IPA on the hand pump. Hot diggity.


----------



## Embassy Craft Beer Bar (5/4/13)

Lads. We agree, the 'stick place' we called home should have been renovated a long time ago. The important thing is that we got there in the end.

Now, the first beer on our hand pump today will be the Holgate Temptress; a delicious Chocolate Porter. That said our hand pump will be rotating on an ongoing basis so an IPA will be sure to grace it's lines soon enough. We do have the Holgate Road Trip and the Feral Hop Hog on tap currently which I am sure will hold you over until then. 

Five of our taps (not included the pump) will be rotating so there will always be something new and interesting to try. 

Demetri and Alex are our names anyway, make sure to come say hi to us when you are in.


----------



## lukiferj (5/4/13)

Sounds great guys. It's my birthday today. See you tonight!


----------



## GuyQLD (5/4/13)

And I'm here. Hop hog going down real good.


----------



## lukiferj (5/4/13)

Save some for me asshole


----------



## Northside Novice (5/4/13)

+1 hophog $9.50 schooner 
Very good tap line up , ten from memory , solid Ozzie Kraft 
Only one toilet though ...


----------



## sillyboybrybry (5/4/13)

enjoy guys. I had to be content with james squires chancer and 150 lashes on tap at hendra bowls clubl.


----------



## lukiferj (5/4/13)

northside novice said:


> +1 hophog $9.50 schooner
> Very good tap line up , ten from memory , solid Ozzie Kraft
> Only one toilet though ...


Really? I actually got upstairs and was confused because there were two men's toilet doors. Weird. Good beers though and the best sweet potato fries I have ever had.


----------



## winkle (5/4/13)

northside novice said:


> +1 hophog $9.50 schooner
> Very good tap line up , ten from memory , solid Ozzie Kraft
> Only one toilet though ...


That explains the sticky comments prior.
Actually sounds pretty good of a spot in the CBD.


----------



## winkle (6/4/13)

Dribbling over the smart phone hey bro?


----------



## Northside Novice (6/4/13)

Too many cane toads a


----------



## GuyQLD (6/4/13)

I only stayed for a couple of hours, but good job boys. Great little establishment. I'll definitely pop back in some time in the not too distant future. I want more of those ribs.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop (6/4/13)

Ahh!! the old Embassy, used to meet up with mates there for a drink while studying in Bris 1985/86. 

Boy the stories..................... and upstairs was ok too, watched a novice impromptu strip one night, pretty good act too! :lol:

Not often a stripper walks in off the street and provides free entertainment, but it does happen. When one is off her head........apparently !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Embassy Craft Beer Bar (9/4/13)

Hand pump is now working... Holgate Temptress!!!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/4/13)

Booya!! How's it pouring boys? Did you fix the gas issue?


----------



## Embassy Craft Beer Bar (9/4/13)

Pouring like a dream. The retic guys installed a second regulator in the bar unnecessarily, once that was gone it was all good.


----------



## Est.91 (9/4/13)

Can't wait to get in there and have a go!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/4/13)

AHB pub crawl incoming this Saturday!

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70612-brisbane-autumn-2013-pub-crawl/page-3


----------



## GuyQLD (9/4/13)

Dammit... There goes Friday night.


----------



## Embassy Craft Beer Bar (24/4/13)

Lads and ladettes we have the Sierra Nevada Torpedo and the Holgate Double Trouble 'Abbey Ale' on currently. Also just tapped the Sierra Stout on the hand pump!


----------



## Proffs (24/4/13)

Far out! Last time I was in the embassy it felt like I was the only one that wasn't pinging out of their brain! What a turnaround. Can't wait to get back there now.


----------



## Est.91 (24/4/13)

I said this on facebook but i'll say it on here too - They have a solid selection of beer and outstanding food to go with it + A big screen and great decor. I highly recommend getting there and checking it out!


----------



## winkle (16/5/13)

My section of our office is relocating up near Central so I guess this will be the closest decent bar to it. Should be a good spot to miss the bus home from -_- .


----------



## Will88 (22/5/13)

Had lunch there today. Steak sandwich went down very nicely with a Fortitude Brewing Golden Ale.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Picked a bad year to move from Brisbane. :huh:



Naah I love it here, wouldn't mind a "probe" trip nearer to Xmas though :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (29/5/13)

Since I'm now working in Wharf St., is anyone keen to head down to the Embassy on Friday arvo?


----------



## RdeVjun (29/5/13)

Would certainly be interested in joining you winkle however I'm on the road presently, will still be out of town on Friday arvo. 
Next week could be a goer though.


----------



## winkle (29/5/13)

Sounds ok to me, (either there or the Sausage Hut Ralph).


----------



## RdeVjun (29/5/13)

Gr8 winkle, I'll try and lock it in. :beer:


----------



## mrTbeer (29/5/13)

Was a good dive bar / music venue in the 'nineties' not sure I even went in 'noughties', will have to visit in 'teenies'.
Hosted some good bands that went to become great bands.


----------



## Snow (29/5/13)

winkle said:


> Since I'm now working in Wharf St., is anyone keen to head down to the Embassy on Friday arvo?


What time you thinking, perry? Could maybe go for a couple ....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (29/5/13)

Around 3.30-4.00pm Snow, I'll see if I'm not expected to be doing something else first :unsure:


----------



## Rowy (29/5/13)

I'm actually doing a course in Adelaide Street near that end of town. I was nearly going to PM you about a beer this Friday Perry. Consider yourself PM'd. I probably won't get away until 4.30ish.


----------



## lukiferj (29/5/13)

I could be up for a beer or two. Heading into Archive sometime on Friday afternoon/eveningish for the IPA weekend.


----------



## Screwtop (29/5/13)

Be there Fri arvo around 4 !!

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/13)

Screwtop said:


> Be there Fri arvo around 4 !!
> 
> Screwy


Don't forget to call into Geeta Enterprises in Fortitude Valley, up the arcade from Maccas in the Brunswick Street Mall. The Indian supermarket that God shops at. If you are there in the middle of the day, try the cheap veg Indian cafe over the arcade, Choice of curries and rice for about $8 - loverly stuff.

Edit, not the one next to Maccas, that's just a butter chicken and madras joint.


----------



## Screwtop (29/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> Don't forget to call into Geeta Enterprises in Fortitude Valley, up the arcade from Maccas in the Brunswick Street Mall. The Indian supermarket that God shops at. If you are there in the middle of the day, try the cheap veg Indian cafe over the arcade, Choice of curries and rice for about $8 - loverly stuff.
> 
> Edit, not the one next to Maccas, that's just a butter chicken and madras joint.


Will do!!! In town for a few days.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (29/5/13)

Sounds like a plan - (and probably won't end well).


----------



## Rowy (29/5/13)

Anyone know what the Ralphasaurus is doing?


----------



## RdeVjun (30/5/13)

In Toowoomba I'm afraid Rowy, on leave for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/13)

The Garden Gnome is allowing leave? Abbot will fix that, laddie.

Edit: and his right hand man Gina.


----------



## RdeVjun (30/5/13)

Yes Bribie, I'm expending some before it is abolished altogether!  
Its been relatively productive- gardening until sun down some days, have most of the planned brewing out of the way, two APAs, a Schwarz and a Bitter are all done and dusted, the keggerator is overflowing as well. B) Didn't travel interstate as I wanted though, just too hard to arrange SWMBO and her lot...


----------



## bconnery (30/5/13)

Screwtop said:


> Be there Fri arvo around 4 !!
> 
> Screwy


I should finish work around quarter past 4ish and be down after that. About a 10 minute walk or so from my work to there, maybe a little more.
Look forward to catching up for a drink!


----------



## Rowy (30/5/13)

Just looked at the Beer list. Some tasty little buggers screaming out for our attention Ben!


----------



## winkle (30/5/13)

bconnery said:


> I should finish work around quarter past 4ish and be down after that. About a 10 minute walk or so from my work to there, maybe a little more.
> Look forward to catching up for a drink!


Good stuff Ben, I should have had a warming round or two by then.


----------



## bconnery (30/5/13)

I have a free ticket to the Brisbane Lions vs Collingwood game tomorrow night if someone wants to come along... Reply here or send me a message... I'll send the shout out elsewhere too so if you are keen let me know ASAP as I'll give it to the first taker


----------



## Rowy (30/5/13)

bconnery said:


> I have a free ticket to the Brisbane Lions vs Collingwood game tomorrow night if someone wants to come along... Reply here or send me a message... I'll send the shout out elsewhere too so if you are keen let me know ASAP as I'll give it to the first taker


Only if Eddie Maguire is there. I do so love to see a grown man chewing like buggery and swallowing shoe leather like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## NickB (30/5/13)

Slight OT - won't likely make The Embassy to,or row, but will be at The Scratch dropping my homebrew comp entries in around 1pm..... Pop in for a beer if you're free


----------



## Rowy (31/5/13)

Come on Nick you can do it......it's only a hop skip and a jump from the scratch.........what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bconnery (31/5/13)

If he's going to the Scratch at 1 and people are getting to the Embassy at around 4 I'd say plenty


----------



## Screwtop (31/5/13)

Rowy said:


> what could possibly go wrong?



Ohhhh Nooooo!!!!!


----------



## NickB (31/5/13)

Sadly I am already busy later in the day.... So only a couple of quiet beers at The Scratch, then back on the train for me!


----------



## winkle (31/5/13)

NickB said:


> Sadly I am already busy later in the day.... So only a couple of quiet beers at The Scratch, then back on the train for me!


Ha hahahahahahaha, heard that story before....


----------



## NickB (31/5/13)

Yeah, the fan will certainly be shit-filled if I don't...


----------



## bconnery (31/5/13)

Still had no takers. Damn people and their plans... FREE  ticket still available


----------



## Florian (31/5/13)

Damn, can't even remember the last time I've been to one of those random drinky things.

Sadly it looks like I'll miss this one as well, can't see the wife taking over my 'shift' anytime soon. 

Have a good one guys, and make sure you look after Nick.


----------



## Parks (31/5/13)

Anyone going to be there post 5pm? I might have to steak sneak in after my after work consultation.


----------



## Smokomark (31/5/13)

Florian said:


> , and make sure you look after Nick.


He'll be right.

He's got Rowy and Winkle to look after him. What could possibly go wrong? :chug:


----------



## winkle (31/5/13)

We could staple the footy ticket to him and send him off with Ben 
Could well be still there at 5pm Parks.


----------



## Snow (31/5/13)

Sorry guys - I'm out. had a day full of meetings and now I have to rush home to babysit my in-laws :unsure:

have fun!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB (31/5/13)

Pending swmbo approval I will take the ticket. Pricks


----------



## winkle (1/6/13)

Garage last nite Nick???


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/13)

Great evening and good catching up with brewmates. Boy has the Embassy changed, bit disappointed, last time I was there (late 80s) a random girl came in off the street and stripped to music on a glasstop table, dressed again then left :blink:

The place never used to be as packed back then, Brisbane CBD is responding well to craftbeer :super:

Got back to the motel ............. Apparently!!!


----------



## Rowy (1/6/13)

Screwtop said:


> Great evening and good catching up with brewmates. Boy has the Embassy changed, bit disappointed, last time I was there (late 80s) a random girl came in off the street and stripped to music on a glasstop table, dressed again then left :blink:
> 
> The place never used to be as packed back then, Brisbane CBD is responding well to craftbeer :super:
> 
> Got back to the motel ............. Apparently!!!


It was great to catch up Screwy. Hope that bloody Winkle didn't lead you too far astray after I left. He had that glint in his eye.


----------



## winkle (1/6/13)

Bloody sausage hut was even more packed than usual! A good night, I ended up at home drinking sour beers instead of the Scratch (thank f*ck sez my wallet).


----------



## Rowy (1/6/13)

You save some of that sour for me Perry!


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/13)

Rowy said:


> It was great to catch up Screwy. Hope that bloody Winkle didn't lead you too far astray after I left. He had that glint in his eye.



Back behind the yellow line !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was already too late after you shouted me the Dunkel Rowy :lol:

Owe you a shout!

Screwy


----------

